# Assuming she's dead, Rip-Fish



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Fish, (yes my Female Adf is named fish. blame facebook polls.) May be dead. I haven't seen her for two days so my mom is assuming she jumped out. I am still very confused because I see no lifeless frog body.. She had a good life, and her male counterpart, chip. :c


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

ADF's are bad luck, my Bilbo Froggins is dying from Chystrid Fungus right now as well. He's on day number 4 of not eating and is trying to climb out of his water so I am guessing he will pass any day now.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I feel bad, but I dissagree. my male is in great shape still.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Where did you get him? Have they ever had Chystrid Fungus outbreaks? I ask because I just don't trust petstores who carry frogs anymore since that is where my frog got it because I have no other frogs so he couldn't have caught it anywhere else but at the petstore from the other frogs. Fish do not carry this fungis and there were no live plants in the tank with him until after he started showing symptoms of the fungus.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

An educational store in one of those cubes for 30 bucks.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

> Where did you get him? Have they ever had Chystrid Fungus outbreaks? I ask because I just don't trust petstores who carry frogs anymore since that is where my frog got it because I have no other frogs so he couldn't have caught it anywhere else but at the petstore from the other frogs. Fish do not carry this fungis and there were no live plants in the tank with him until after he started showing symptoms of the fungus.


How long did you have Bilbo before he got sick? Also I read somewhere that african clawed frogs are resistant to Chystrid fungus so maybe you could get one of those.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> How long did you have Bilbo before he got sick? Also I read somewhere that african clawed frogs are resistant to Chystrid fungus so maybe you could get one of those.



Be careful will clawed frogs! They get HUGE and are alot harder to maintain and care for then adfs


----------

